# Some recent pics



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Got a few new lenses, so been busy taking pics


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Last few





























__________________


----------



## HanaKitty (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful shots Ian. I love your kittys ^__^ xo


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Hannah :2thumb:


----------



## Mentalis (Aug 14, 2013)

Some cracking shots, what lenses did you get and what camera you using?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks :2thumb:
A Pentax K5ii + Tamron 90mm Macro and Sigma 100-300mm F4


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Some excellent shots there! :2thumb:

Loving the first close up of your girl! :flrt: Brilliant photo!


----------

